# Another K-dee question ? 830's on LGB's 50'



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted you seem to doing these .So this seams the right time to ask this question!! Hint on installing 830's on LGB's 50'. I also have some Aristo 53' that also need the 830's. Thanks Sean


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I have been looking and I found this link for the Artisto 53' http://ovgrs.editme.com/KDEvans It's nice when the measurements are all there. Thanks Paul. Sean


----------

